# WHAT ABOUT PIE? !!!



## Performancemini (Aug 30, 2013)

Pie-yummmmmmmmmmmmm! What's your favorite? And do you have a recipe for something especially scrumptious you love?

Favorite? Oohhh! Can't decide-french apple with the strusel crumb on top, cherry, pumpkin (if I could eat-darn IBS).

I have a number of recipes I want to try. Most are creamy or cream cheese style pies. I like to bake-so I should taste test them on hubby and my son when he's here (I think they will both go for that). I will have to get you the results!


----------



## chandab (Aug 31, 2013)

No recipes, since I don't make pie, but... Love apple, especially the French apple with streusel topping. Chocolate cream pie, French silk pie, lemon cream or lemon merengue. I know its called cheese cake, but is it a type of pie?


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 31, 2013)

Well-let's just call it dessert. But I have a few pie recipe's that call for cream cheese. That's what I meant, actually. One is a double layer pumpkin. The bottom is a cream cheese mixture with a pumpkin mixture on top. Double decker if you will.


----------



## Jill (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh, I love pie's too!

I haven't ever made a real pie other than like a cool whip - cream cheese - no bake cheese cake / low carb (which is really good)... LINK: http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=128706

The other day, I made a Bisquick chicken pot pie based on what I read here, and I will absolutely be making that again!


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 8, 2013)

Since you mentioned Cool Whip-here's one everyone's liked that I have served it too. Yogurt Pie. I call it Cool Whip Pie in case anyone is adverse to yogurt; like my husband; who now knows there's yogurt in it and still likes it.

YOGURT PIE

1- 3 oz. package of jello (lime, lemon or peach)

2- 6 oz. cartons of yogurt (key lime, lemon or peach)

1- 8 oz. container of regular Cool Whip, thawed

1- 9" graham or shortbread crust (like Keebler, etc.)

In a bowl, combine the jello powder and the yogurt until well mixed. Fold in the Cool Whip. Spread into the crust. Refrigerate for at least 20 minutes before serving. Keep refrigerated.

Here's the DOUBLE LAYER PUMPKIN PIE recipe I mentioned:

DOUBLE LAYER PUMPKIN PIE

4 oz. cream cheese, softened

1 cup plus 1 Tablespoon milk, divided

1 Tablespoon sugar

1 8 oz. container Cool Whip, divided

1 9" graham cracker crust

1 15 oz. can solid pack pumpkin

2- 3.4 oz. packages vanilla instant pudding

1 teaspoon ground cinnamon

1/2 teaspoon ground ginger

1/4 teaspoon ground cloves

In a large bowl, beat the cream cheese, 1 Tablespoon milk, and the sugar with a whisk until smooth. Gently stir in half the Cool Whip. Spread in the bottom of the crust. Pour the remaining milk into a large bowl. Add the pumpkin, pudding, and spices. Beat with a whisk one minute or until well mixed. (will be thick). Spread over the cream cheese mixture. Refrigerate 4 hours or until set. Garnish with the remaining Cool Whip. Keep refrigerated.


----------



## chandab (Sep 8, 2013)

Some where I have a recipe for Kool-Aide pie, I'll see if I can find it and post it.

Found one on-line, this is for strawberry specifically, but you can use any flavor of Kool-Aid


8 ounces, weight Container Cool Whip Whipped Topping
14 ounces, fluid Can Sweetened Condensed Milk
1 package 0.13 Oz Unsweetened Strawberry Kool - Aid
1 whole Graham Cracker Pie Crust
Fresh Strawberry For Garnish
Add the whipped topping, condensed milk, and Kool-Aid together and pour into a prepared graham cracker crust. Chill about 2 hours then serve garnished with fresh strawberries.

I think its pretty good, and so easy to make.


----------

